# New 312Bh



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Our new 2011 312BH arrived Monday night. We got the Moolight interior. Its awesome! Cant wait to use it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Enjoy. Hopefully you don't have to wait till summer.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, and congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Very nice!

I see they have a window above the outside camp kitchen now. I wish we had that in our 310bhs. You can never have enough windows. Is there one on the opposite side also in the bunkhouse? Did you add the flip out door handle to the bathroom door or is that standard now? Those Outbacks keep getting better, don't they?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet rig!

I love our Moonlight interior... Having camping withdrawals already...just got back from a trip on Tuesday --- I'm already itching to go again!!

Enjoy your new home away from home!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I see they have a window above the outside camp kitchen now. I wish we had that in our 310bhs. You can never have enough windows. Is there one on the opposite side also in the bunkhouse? Did you add the flip out door handle to the bathroom door or is that standard now? Those Outbacks keep getting better, don't they?


There's no window on the opposite side of the bunkhouse (in the slide), but the main window in the back of the bunkhouse looks bigger than the 2010. The main slide out has 3 windows though (1 over the dinette, one over the couch, and one in the front side of the slide out. Ours came standard with the larger style flip out handle on the main door and the bathroom door


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I see they have a window above the outside camp kitchen now. I wish we had that in our 310bhs. You can never have enough windows. Is there one on the opposite side also in the bunkhouse? Did you add the flip out door handle to the bathroom door or is that standard now? Those Outbacks keep getting better, don't they?


All 312bh's have that window. No there is not one on the opposite side, but there is a big window on the rear of the tt. At least there is two for a crossbreeze. I believe the flop out handle is also standard.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I see they have a window above the outside camp kitchen now. I wish we had that in our 310bhs. You can never have enough windows. Is there one on the opposite side also in the bunkhouse? Did you add the flip out door handle to the bathroom door or is that standard now? Those Outbacks keep getting better, don't they?


There's no window on the opposite side of the bunkhouse (in the slide), but the main window in the back of the bunkhouse looks bigger than the 2010. The main slide out has 3 windows though (1 over the dinette, one over the couch, and one in the front side of the slide out. Ours came standard with the larger style flip out handle on the main door and the bathroom door
[/quote]

Sorry Juwellfamily, didn't see that you already replied.

BTW, welcome fellow 312BH owner!!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Welcome u love this unit. We spent 6weeks in ours this summer and enjoyed every trip. 
u
A few things I would test are the furnence ours started making a lot noise. 
The propane hose for the gril is to short. 
The outdoor kitchen fridge works great but when u head hm the freezer defrost and and leaked on the countertop. It caused ours to delaminate the top.

Nothing serious though

Enjoy


----------



## Blaque (May 14, 2009)

We traded in our 32bhds for a 312bh because my wife fell in love with the outside kitchen(Also our 32bhds was broken into and my wife lost that sense of home but thats another story). We love our 312bh but the only gripe we have is the AC does not cool as well as the Carrier unit in our 32bhds. Dealer informed us that Carrier no longer makes AC units for TT's. Upstate NY camper, we have something in common...








Pics of 32bhds


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> Welcome u love this unit. We spent 6weeks in ours this summer and enjoyed every trip.
> u
> A few things I would test are the furnence ours started making a lot noise.
> The propane hose for the gril is to short.
> ...


Our grill hose was too short as well. The service guys caught it while they were doing there PDI checks and built another one for us before we picked up. Wouldn't have know but the service guy mentioned it during the walkthrough demonstration.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Blaque said:


> We traded in our 32bhds for a 312bh because my wife fell in love with the outside kitchen(Also our 32bhds was broken into and my wife lost that sense of home but thats another story). We love our 312bh but the only gripe we have is the AC does not cool as well as the Carrier unit in our 32bhds. Dealer informed us that Carrier no longer makes AC units for TT's. Upstate NY camper, we have something in common...
> View attachment 1261
> 
> 
> ...


Carrier makes good stuff but it may not be the manufacturer that is the main difference. Some campers (especially in the South) come/came standard with a 15000 BTU roof air conditioner. The 312BH comes standard with a 13500 BTU unit which is 10% smaller. 10% is quite a bit if its really hot outside. You should double check and make sure your new 312BH has the 13500 BTU unit and maybe you could do a future upgrade to the larger unit if you need it where you will be camping and need it. I'll probably be ok here in Wyoming as we have no humidity to speak of and we always look for at least partial shade.


----------

